# Promo code for northwest corridor



## johnk (Feb 10, 2008)

I am new to amtrak. This will be our first train ride to Glacier from St Cloud Minnesota. Are there any promotional codes that we could use to get a better rate on train travel to Montana?


----------



## Cascadia (Feb 13, 2008)

johnk said:


> I am new to amtrak. This will be our first train ride to Glacier from St Cloud Minnesota. Are there any promotional codes that we could use to get a better rate on train travel to Montana?


Hi John, I don't know if you can edit your subject line, but if you change it from "northwest corridor" to "Empire Builder" that would be more specific 

A lot of people's hearts kind of leap when they see "Empire Builder"! Mine too!

Anyway, and most importantly, I am jealous of your planned trip, I have done the Empire Builder from MSP to Seattle and back, but this was thirty years ago. I am dying to do it again! From the other end this time: I moved from Minneapolis to Washington in 2001.

On the Amtrak web site, if you click on "Hot Deals" at the top, and then look at the "Weekly Specials", you will see that the Empire Builder is still on there through the 15th, if you could leave tomorrow or the next day, you could go one way coach for only $77.00.

When are you planning on taking your trip? And, are you freezing in St. Cloud?


----------

